# The New "Baby"



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I lost my heart dog, Loretta, two days after Christmas. She was a German Shorthaired Pointer and the love of my life. I sorta crashed after that and am just now getting back. This is Loretta (not me, though) winning her first major (she was a conformation champion and Junior Hunter and consummate bed buddy/couch potato). We owned her sire and dam so I had her since day one.

In February, we got Russell a Shih Tzu "brother." He still has no name but I'm sure at some point the light bulb will go off and I'll say: "You're a ????."  Thought about "Sweeney" since he has the same white streak Johnny Depp had in "Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber of Fleetstreet." But he's not a "Sweeney" although at times he is a demon and he does barber the grass and hostas. ... and tulips ... and weeds .... :roll:

Here's the now-six-month-old baby when he was 10 weeks. He's the only black and white in the second video; the one that does a lot of "zooming". :shock: Thought about "Zoom" or "Zoomer" but I like people names. He'll be about 11 pounds when grown. Not as big as I'd hoped; but close. ;-)

? Black and white Ebony boy - YouTube

? Ebony litter - YouTube


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about you loosing Loretta  Losing a dog is never easy.
Im glad you chose to get another dog though 
He and the rest of them are adorable :-D


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about losing your baby, I lost one of mine last week. I am determined, though, that I am not going to get another dog. I love my remaining one, but really aren't home enough like I used to be. Mindy still gets lots of love and attention, but she will just have 2 cat "sisters". It is harder everytime I lose one. The older I get, the more it bothers me. 

You'll find the name for your new baby, just make sure it is a nice name. The dog I lost last week, thought her other name was "Out!", as in "Out of the cat food", get out of that now! She was good at getting into trouble. Her remaining sister's other name is "Move", she is always underfoot, in front of doorways, or just in the way in general. She isn't deaf, just acts like it sometimes.

Good luck and enjoy your furbabies!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you both so much.  And, jag14, sorry to hear of your loss. Your story reminds me of my Hannah who thought her name was "Hannah Hannah." She had selective hearing and apparently I didn't mind repeating myself. :roll:

Hope you get another dog when you have more home time. And if "Move" isn't with you, I hope you get two!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Loretta  She was a beautiful dog.

I had to play your video for my husband because of the cuteness factor. Let us know when you have a name for him.


----------

